# Need new brace for 4'. Is it possible to replace?



## jaycat (12 Jan 2009)

The brace on my 4' broke last night, transfered fish to smaller tank, but need to replace brace. How on earth do I go about doing it please? Is it safe to leave a bit of water in there for plants? Thanks Jackie


----------



## hellohefalump (12 Jan 2009)

have a look at this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1484


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jan 2009)

hellohefalump said:
			
		

> have a look at this thread:
> viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1484



This only applies to a Juwel take with a plastic brace.
If you have a glass brace you can get another one cut to size and then glue it back with silicone.
See if you notice the tank bowing out when it as water, if it does I wouldn't risk leaving water in there.
Just use a tape measute to check the lenght of the side and then check in the middle to make sure its the same.


----------



## jaycat (12 Jan 2009)

Hi, Okay we've ordered a new plastic brace for the tank. What we now are not sure about is do we super glue it to the tank, or use aquatic silicone? If we use silicone what do we support it with whilst it's drying? My partner is resonable at diy so she will understand (hopefully!) what you are talking about.
My question is will it be as strong with a new brace fitted, or has it weakened it at all?

Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jan 2009)

You got a photo of the tank and the broken brace?


----------



## jaycat (12 Jan 2009)

Give me 10-15 mins and we'll upload for you.


----------



## jaycat (12 Jan 2009)

broken section of brace. with water in the tank there was an at least 1cm gap between the 2 parts due to the glass bowing. All of the rest of the tank is ok.



the tank as it is now



I tried to get a decent shot of the whole brace.. and managed this!
the break is at the front of the tank.

Will this have weaken the glass now,or once the new brace is in will it be as it was, do you know?

Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jan 2009)

jaycat said:
			
		

> Will this have weaken the glass now,or once the new brace is in will it be as it was, do you know?


There shouldn't be a problem, there is enough there to attach the new brace, since its a Juwel tank you can actually follow the thread hellohefalump suggested which was created by myself, all the parts here purchased on ebay. For the plastic bolts check here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/M6-Plastic-Fixing ... 240%3A1318

They are cheap and you have plenty there to hold them in place, I used "Gorilla" glue as it was recommend to be very strong and it is indeed, just put enough glue on the remaining of the brace, attach the brace with the bolts for extra security and you won't have any problems.

Hope that helps


----------



## jaycat (12 Jan 2009)

Many thanks, we are looking for acrylic now, and will hopefully fit over the weekend. 

All fish fine btw. Jackie


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jan 2009)

jaycat said:
			
		

> Many thanks, we are looking for acrylic now, and will hopefully fit over the weekend.
> All fish fine btw. Jackie


I purchased the acrylic on ebay too, just have a look for someone that sells it and send them a message with the measuments you want, I got mine pretty cheap and already cut to the size I needed, was just drilling it and fitting


----------

